# いつも開ける, 開けている



## YangMuye

It's about the difference between ている and る. I want to describe someone's custom. For example:
「彼はいつも/毎日窓を開ける。」
「彼はいつも/毎日窓を開けてる。」
I don't know the difference between the two.

I'd be grateful if someone could help me. Thank you.


----------



## sneeka2

I don't have a great grammatical explanation at hand right now, but I'd use 開けてる.

窓を開ける（ね）。- I'm going to open the window, (okay?).
[彼は]いつも窓を開けてる。- He *is* always *opening* the window.


----------



## YangMuye

Thank you sneeka2.

At my first Japanese lesson, I have learnt that I can use -ru to describe things like
毎日、日本語を勉強する。 
毎日、七時におきます。

I don't know if they have the same meaning as the version with ている.


----------



## Wishfull

YangMuye said:


> I
> 「彼はいつも/毎日窓を開ける。」 He opens the window every day.
> 「彼はいつも/毎日窓を開けてる。」 He is opening the window every day.



開けてる　is the abbreviation of 開けている

You may think of the difference as "present tense" and "present progressive tense".

They are nearly the same meaning and interchangeable in many cases.
If there is nuance, it would be;

彼は毎日窓を開ける　describes his habit, his routine work.
彼は毎日窓を開けている　refers, for example, I go to school everyday, and go through his house. When I go through his house, I always see him opening the window.  Or his habit for the moment.


----------



## Wishfull

YangMuye said:


> A.毎日、日本語を勉強する。  B.毎日、日本語を勉強している。
> C.毎日、七時におきます。　　　D.毎日、７時におきている。



A≒B　C≒D
A.　I study Japanese everyday. (I've done it for 12 years, and I will continue forever, unless big change of my life will happen.)
B. I'm studying Japanese everyday, now. ( I've done it for 2 weeks. And how about the future? Well, I don't know about the future. I will maybe continue, or maybe quit.)

A and C seem more definite habits than B and D.
B and D are habits for the moment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YangMuye

Wishfull, Thanks a lot for your explanation. Since there is no such thing in Chinese, it's a little hard for me to realize.
You explanation is really a great help to me.

Can I say that:
する is something exists/will happen in the future. If such thing does not happen, we can say it is an unexpected event. It refers to *something/someone's character.*
してる is the state of doing a regular activity every day. It just refer to the *existing fact*, without involving one's habit or character.

A "habit する" will cause the "state してる", and one can conclude the "habit する" by observing "state してる"?

When I talk about someone else, is it better to use ている unless I have observed and studied him very carefully?


----------



## rukiak

＞unless I have observed and studied him very carefully?

How do you know what he is doing?


----------



## YangMuye

rukiak said:


> ＞unless I have observed and studied him very carefully?
> 
> How do you know what he is doing?





Wishfull said:


> 彼は毎日窓を開けている　refers, for example, I go to school everyday, and go through his house. When I go through his house, I always see him opening the window.  Or his habit for the moment.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
Sorry. My explanation might cause you bring to the wrong course.

What I wanted to say in the previous post was;
If the context is; "I go to school everyday, and go through his house. When I go through his house, I always see him opening his room's window. I've watched the same scene more than 4 times.", then I say
"私が毎朝彼の家を通るとき、彼はいつも窓を開けている。”


If the context is "He is the servant of the king. His job is only one thing. His job is to open the king's room's window in the morning at 7 o'clock. To cloth the window is the job of someone else." Then I say "彼は毎朝窓を開ける”.

Or if the context is "I've only opened my room's window three times a year. Usually I've always closed my window, and used air-conditioner." "Me too." "But he is different. He opens his window every morning."
Then I say "彼は毎朝窓を開ける". 
"彼は毎朝窓を開けている" is also fine in this context.


Sorry for making you confused.
BUT
If you still don't understand the difference, please stay it unsolved. In the future, you will learn it by yourself.
Until then, you may think  they are close and interchangeable each other.


----------



## YangMuye

You explanations are good. You have given me some examples, that helped me.
I will go on learning it.

Thank you.


----------



## YangMuye

I have read some paper on siteiru and suru when expressing habitual actions. I think my understanding is right, but my expression is ambiguous. So I would like to clear it up and share with every learners.



> する is something's character. It's from internal point of view. You know it will of course happen.
> してる is the phenomenon. It's from external point of view. It's what you saw, what you know, what existed. It does not involve the future and one's habit.


example:


> Y先生って、知ってる？
> 店員A：ああ、うちの店に来るといつも*散らし寿司食べる*人でしょ？
> 店員B：ああ、うちの店に来るといつも*日本語の本を読んでる*人でしょ？


For the same question, 
店員A have enough confidence to give the guarantee that if Y先生 うちの店に来る, then he will 散らし寿司食べる.
店員B can't not confirm 日本語の本を読む because he did not check him every time. But from his point of view, every time he saw Y先生, Y先生 was reading 日本語.

And now I'm trying to answer question asked by myself:


> A "habit する" will cause the "state　phenomenon してる", and one can conclude the "habit する" by observing "state　phenomenon してる"


Yes. 店員A does so.



> When I talk about someone else, is it better to use ている unless I have observed and studied him very carefully?


Yes. 店員B does so.

してる can also be used to emphasis the existing fact, without mentioning your habit.


> 先生：聞く力を伸ばすには、字幕のないNHKの番組を見るといいですね。
> 学生：先生、私は毎日NHKのニュースを*見ています*よ。


If you say 見ます, that means I will watch NHK's news everyday.

And you can't use it to express a habit.


> 家の人たちは刺身が嫌いだけど、私は刺身を*食べている*。


Since the first sentence involves your family's habit, you are expected to talk about your own habit rather than what you really did everyday.

I hope it's useful for other learners, and *if you fell their is anything wrong in my analyse, please correct me*. Thank you.


----------

